
Ask HN: Alternatives to Google Maps / Waze? - ropiwqefjnpoa
Google Maps works so well and Waze has so much user support, I&#x27;m wondering what others have tried or are using.
======
ntw1103
I have tried
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/net.osmand.plus/](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/net.osmand.plus/)
The map works nicely, and if you somehow know the exact address of where you
are going, navigation works. It doesn't account for traffic. There is no
social aspect, so no police or road hazard reports.

